
The Great Switch: Vista to Ubuntu (100%) - nickb
http://luckycala.wordpress.com/2007/12/16/vista-to-ubuntu-100/
======
breily
Tried to post this on the blog, but wouldn't take my comments: I noticed the
guy had Eclipse installed for python, but then also installed Netbeans for
java. Does anybody else do this? I've always used Eclipse, but I figure
something must be good about Netbeans to cause him to use 2 IDEs.

